# how do I wire an inline fan to the hvac blower



## tomate10 (May 27, 2008)

I have a bdp furnace. I am trying to wire an inline fan to the blower, but cant. I ran the hot wire and spliced it to the HI wire of the blower, right to the motor.... however, when I turn the A/c off, the inline fan turns on. When I turn the A/C on, the inline fan turns off....  

I know I have it wired to the  HOt of the blower motor, and the common wire I wired to the common wire of an outlet.

Also, if I have the A/c on and i pull the blower cover, the A/c shuts off, but the inline fan starts (door switch activates)... 


I need help, any thoughts??? I really appreciate it.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm not totally comfortable w/what I'm reading in regards to where the neutral for the inline fan is coming from.  You just can't grap a hot here and a neutral there.  As far as the remainder of the setup, you haven't really stated a problem here.  What are you trying to achieve (when is the inline suppose to run and not run)?


----------

